# Work Endorsement through VFS or Embassy Abroad



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I am married to a SA citizen and soon going to apply for a Relative's Visa (TRP). I have a job offer too so when I contacted the SA Embassy in New Delhi to ask if I could submit the same with TRP application, they refused to acknowledge work endorsement. Instead the official said that I should either apply for a Relative's Visa OR Work Visa. 

I am confused now if I should still go ahead and apply with the job offer for endorsement or wait for Relative's visa and then apply IN South Africa.

Also, as VFS handles all the applications now in SA, I spoke to one of the officials there in Pretoria center and he suggested that I should rather apply for endorsement at VFS in SA otherwise it will make my application too ''complicated'' for HA officials in New Delhi to understand. 

I have read elsewhere in this forum that its horrible experience to apply in SA.

Please anybody suggest what I can do in this case. I want to apply asap as I have all the documents. 

Thanks

Shabari.S


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Shabari, 

Unfortunately many SA Embassies abroad don't process Section 11(6) visas (long stay visitor's visas on the basis of being married to a South African citizen with the right to work).

I suggest just coming to terms with the fact that you will need to apply for your endorsement here in SA. I also recommend getting duplicate documents of everything. Medicals, police clearances etc...


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Legalman.

I agree. I have in fact come to the conclusion that it might just be easier to apply for a Relatives visa at this stage. 
Can you please clarify if ''certified'' copies are necessary if I hold the original documents such as Marriage Certificate and Statements? 

Also, my husband was working in the UK for the last 5 years and started working in SA this month, therefore his SA account was almost inoperative but he is using his UK account at the moment so I am planning to submit both the account statements(UK & SA) for last 3 months and his UK salary advice. 
Do you think this will create any problem ?

thanks 
S


----------

